# LED Lighting Ideas



## bigfish (Nov 30, 2006)

Thinking about a little DIY project using this 12v DC 5M Blue 5050SMD 300LEDs Waterproof Flexible LED Light strip for some moon lighting. Just trying to get some thoughts about it. They look pretty easy to work with and can get them fairly inexpensive. Any one every use them? 

Product Description
Specifications: 

-Color: Blue 
-View angle:120°
-Working Voltage: 12VDC 
-LED Quantity: 300 leds/5 Mete 
- Working Current/meter: 1.2A 
-Working Tempreture:-20 to 50°
-Protection Rate  IP65 waterproof) 
-Luminous Flux: 780-900 Lumens/Meter 
-Size: L500cm (5M) x W1.0cm x T0.20cm 



I have a 140 gal (6'x2'x18") tank. lightly planted (mostly amazon sword, java ferns and some misc plants as well.


----------

